# Formal Introduction and why we're here...



## ChiefzReloaded (Jun 29, 2011)

Ok, lets start this off right... I have spent the last few days working on the LG G-Slate via a request by owners of the device because XDA has shunned them and give them no forum, they have no dev support and are pretty much left in the dark. So I was reached out to and accepted the job so to speak to get this device rolling. I do not even have a G-Slate but will not let that stop me from trying to help the community out. So I have reached out to Krylon360 to partner up with me to make things happen and he accepted the job as well. We are going to start trying to kick things out for you guys but again neither of us have the device so it may be a little slower. First priority was going to be an OC kernel test and I decided we needed to tackle a recovery to make things easier. So I worked on the kernel for a bit and shifted gears. We are currently working on the recovery but in the interim I did manage to build the kernel, find the REAL boot partiton, create a boot image and confirm that fastboot is functional on this device. So the kernel will be posted in a separate thread with the OC patches getting merged and built soon. Again, Krylon and I will do the best we can to get this going for you guys and hope we can pull this thing out of the dark. Thanks again RootzWiki for having us, we are glad to be here and will have some stuff up for you soon... CR


----------



## zerogear88 (Jul 13, 2011)

ChiefzReloaded said:


> Ok, lets start this off right... I have spent the last few days working on the LG G-Slate via a request by owners of the device because XDA has shunned them and give them no forum, they have no dev support and are pretty much left in the dark. So I was reached out to and accepted the job so to speak to get this device rolling. I do not even have a G-Slate but will not let that stop me from trying to help the community out. So I have reached out to Krylon360 to partner up with me to make things happen and he accepted the job as well. We are going to start trying to kick things out for you guys but again neither of us have the device so it may be a little slower. First priority was going to be an OC kernel test and I decided we needed to tackle a recovery to make things easier. So I worked on the kernel for a bit and shifted gears. We are currently working on the recovery but in the interim I did manage to build the kernel, find the REAL boot partiton, create a boot image and confirm that fastboot is functional on this device. So the kernel will be posted in a separate thread with the OC patches getting merged and built soon. Again, Krylon and I will do the best we can to get this going for you guys and hope we can pull this thing out of the dark. Thanks again RootzWiki for having us, we are glad to be here and will have some stuff up for you soon... CR


u don't even own a g slate you are a open source hero


----------



## zerogear88 (Jul 13, 2011)

ChiefzReloaded said:


> Ok, lets start this off right... I have spent the last few days working on the LG G-Slate via a request by owners of the device because XDA has shunned them and give them no forum, they have no dev support and are pretty much left in the dark. So I was reached out to and accepted the job so to speak to get this device rolling. I do not even have a G-Slate but will not let that stop me from trying to help the community out. So I have reached out to Krylon360 to partner up with me to make things happen and he accepted the job as well. We are going to start trying to kick things out for you guys but again neither of us have the device so it may be a little slower. First priority was going to be an OC kernel test and I decided we needed to tackle a recovery to make things easier. So I worked on the kernel for a bit and shifted gears. We are currently working on the recovery but in the interim I did manage to build the kernel, find the REAL boot partiton, create a boot image and confirm that fastboot is functional on this device. So the kernel will be posted in a separate thread with the OC patches getting merged and built soon. Again, Krylon and I will do the best we can to get this going for you guys and hope we can pull this thing out of the dark. Thanks again RootzWiki for having us, we are glad to be here and will have some stuff up for you soon... CR


 is there a way to restore if i mess up during flashing or rooting?


----------



## drewtang (Jun 10, 2011)

Thank you guys so much. My g-slate was feeling very neglected lol.


----------



## JayTheGod112 (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you so much! And also krylon.


----------



## Deez1234 (Jul 13, 2011)

I appreciate you guys supporting us on IRC and thank you both very much for stepping up to the challenge. I look forward to seeing the progress in the near future. We will also do the best we can to help donate so hopefully you both can have this device in your hands. What you have done so far has surpassed what we have been able to do in the passed few months and it's truly commendable. You have given hope to all of those shunned G-Slate users out there and we can't do enough to repay you. I am more than happy to have you guys around and hope to keep seeing you both make your progress in real time which gives us all a chance to see what true dedication really is. Thank you so much for what you do!


----------



## R1Lover (Oct 23, 2011)

Props to you guys Chief! Well done!


----------



## krylon360 (Jun 21, 2011)

Yep, we are doing our best. I should have a test CWM for the slate tonight.


----------



## Freedomfromu (Jul 14, 2011)

This is not coming from any developer, it's coming from me and me alone. ChiefzReloaded is a stand up guy. Cant speak on behalf of Krylon but if the Chief speaks for him thats good enough for me. I know we all spent alot of cash already to get this device, and if your here more than likely its because your sick of getting the run around from LG. Well guess what? You can do something about it. DONATE I have, and will again in the mourning. It dosent take much time and I know everyone has a few bucks they can part with or you would'nt have this device. Help them help US. PayPal is easy to use and I'm sure no one would turn down a check if maild VIA snail mail. If your sick and tired of being sick and tired than do something to help these guys out. It takes alot of time away from there families and doing things they would much rather be doing so open up your little man purse and give a little. Sorry if I sound a little piffed just got off a TWO hour chat with LG. Thats not going to be good for anyones moral so forgive me and THANK them by doing what is deserved.


----------



## Deez1234 (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that's why we are here.  Don't worry, if people appreciate what they are doing they will surely donate. I probably would have hung up with LG after a couple minutes considering their pathetic support but you must be very patient to deal with those people. I'm sure ChiefzReloaded appreciates your enthusiasm, though. I'm glad we have another passionate user on our hands.


----------



## innerspace (Jul 15, 2011)

Giant props to Chiefzreloaded for stepping up to the challenge.

I'll dig into this now, looking forward to a working CWM as well, this is extraordinary news!

So, is rootzwiki to be considered the source for new G Slate content now? I'll be watching, tweeting and blogging this, with any luck we'll get some visibility on google and give v909 owners hope.

Thanks everyone for participating, lets fix this thing


----------



## Freedomfromu (Jul 14, 2011)

Deez1234 said:


> I'm pretty sure that's why we are here.  Don't worry, if people appreciate what they are doing they will surely donate. I probably would have hung up with LG after a couple minutes considering their pathetic support but you must be very patient to deal with those people. I'm sure ChiefzReloaded appreciates your enthusiasm, though. I'm glad we have another passionate user on our hands.


LOL I think my actions show that I am the opposite of paitent. It was LG customer support guy that was patient...some guy named Jorge.. he was not rude but has his hands tied by management. I have made it a point to atleast 3 times a week to call in and ask to file a formal complaint. Funny thing is untill this guy I was waisting my time. He was the first guy to give me any sort of proof that it had been filed. Had a sense that he was tired of getting complaints. He even looked for about ten min to see if he could get the CEO's real contact info. CS only has a dumbed down console with limited visibilty to Outlook.. He couldnt even reply to emails in Outlook. He was as frustrated as I at LG's lack of support. I implore everyone who reads this to file a formal complaint with LG. Not that it will help us at this moment but for future customers of LG. I for one will never purchase LG again but that is neither here nor there.


----------



## Xspeed9190 (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you we really need some support this device needs love


----------



## Deez1234 (Jul 13, 2011)

Yea I am just hoping the support continues. With all the new devices coming out I hope we don't get put on the back burner. I feel like I should just get a new tablet sometimes. LG can suck it!


----------



## junky4rd (Aug 2, 2011)

is there any support for LG - V900 ???
i wanna root for LG - V900


----------



## Deez1234 (Jul 13, 2011)

The V900 has already been confirmed working with the V909 root method. Check the XDA thread on G-Slate Rooting!


----------



## johnnymack1982 (Dec 16, 2011)

Yes, yes, yes, YES!!

THANK YOU!!

I have been disappointed since I bought my G-Slate a little over a month ago. Nay...not dissapointed. Down right furious! First off, I bought it because I believed false information fed to me by a T-Mobile sales associate. Then I find out that it not only runs an up to date OS, LG has no plans to provide any updates! T-Mobile refers me to LG. LG refers me to T-Mobile. At ONE point LG blamed GOOGLE for the lack of support! WHAT?!

This is the first LG device I have ever purchased. And it will be the last. Not because the G-Slate is a lacking device. Quite the contrary. This thing is a hardware powerhouse! So why the lack of support?!

You guys have just given me hope in a world where I was beginning to think I had wasted a LOT of money. I can't donate right now but I can assure you, if progress continues and we start seeing the software the G-Slate deserves, I will DEFINITELY contribute as often as I am able!

THANK YOU!!!

P.S. I know this may be a little early out of the gate. But any idea on when we might be looking at a possibility of 3.2 or (down the road, I'm quite certain) ICS?


----------



## johnnymack1982 (Dec 16, 2011)

And, also. (I'm new to all of this so forgive me if this is a stupid question.)

When custom mods become available for the device, will it lose it's 4G capabilities?


----------



## dasunsrule32 (Nov 26, 2011)

No, you won't lose the "4G" capability. We won't be focusing on any 3.x roms at this point, not to say it couldn't happen later. ICS is the goal and focus right now, and then merge with Cyanogenmod.


----------



## johnnymack1982 (Dec 16, 2011)

Excellent! I think ICS is probably what most of us are interested in at this point. I'd like to help toward that end in any way possible. Sadly, I can't access the IRC as the only access to an actual computer I have is at work. And I have no idea what I'm doing when it comes to working with code (and, admittidely, will probably need a lot of help, personally, when it comes to rooting my device and loading the ICS rom).

However, what I AM good at is organizing information, writing out instruction sets, and maintaining and pushing out information. So, if I can be of assistance in any way, please let me know. Would you guys be interested in setting up a mailing list for those of us who would like to track the progress of this project and may not be able to keep a constant watch on the forums?


----------



## johnnymack1982 (Dec 16, 2011)

One more question (sorry if I sound like a noob ):

I've heard a bit of Cyanogenmod but not entirely familiar with what they do. Would an ICS rom be vanilla or would it come with additional changes specific to the dev team? And, if not, what are the possibilities of running a truly vanilla experience? Either way, I'm sure we'll all be pleased with any ICS goodness that can be offered on our well deserving devices. 

And, if I haven't said it enough yet...THANK YOU for what you're doing.


----------



## Xi2Wiked (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm Xi2Wiked, and I love my android devices







Just picked up my g-slate and this looked like the place to be.


----------



## CXENTE (Dec 28, 2011)

Hello to all... I'm CXENTE..and special big thanks to chiefzreloaded and krylon360!!!!! Im glad to be member and support you guys in away i can..n I look forward to seeing ICS on this tablet soon .. thanks keep up the good work....


----------

